# 3M versaflo PAPR



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

So, I'm doing my due diligence in regards to acquiring one of these respirators. I was seriously considering the Trend Airshield Pro, but was concerned about the negative comments regarding the top-heavy aspect of the unit. I envisioned that if I were to get one, everytime I bent down to pick something up while woodworking, it would either fall off my head or move out of place. But if I were to remain upright, then it wouldn't be much of an issue. In addition, I also was concerned about a recent post about a woodturner that was getting the fumes/vapor from the ca glue being directed into the airshield. 

This is what I've been using:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020033/19327/power-mask-powered-respirator.aspx








For the price, I didn't really expected much from it. But I was quite satisfied with it's performance. But last week, it stopped working. And to be quite honest, I don't really want to try to fix it. I took the filter out and saw that the fan wasn't turning anymore. But I digress.

So I was looking at these units:








Costs quite a bit.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I love my trend. It is top heavy when you bend over but it doesn't slip off or out of place. I believe you can get charcoal filters for fumes, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## SWoodwerks (Apr 7, 2013)

*Versaflo pluses & Minusses*

I'm looking at the various PAPR devices also. The Versaflo is nice because it's about the lightest of the bunch, but is primarily a particle filter (e.g. I see no Organic vapor filter, for instance). For about the same price, though a couple of years older, the 3M Adflo ClearView combination has a selection of filters that can be stacked - but has what appears to be a substantially larger PAPR unit. For as little as I'm dealing with chemicals/sprays vs wood shaping, I'll probably go the Versaflo route and use a half-face mask (e.g 3M 7500) when doing finishing' leveraging the advantages of the Versaflo for when I'll use it the most.


----------

